# Cash tips are WAY down. How about you?



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've noticed lately that my cash tips have gone to almost nothing. I think maybe I got a cash tip once in the last two weeks.

I get in-app tips... like 1 in every 10 trips... but I used to get cash tips daily, and it was often $5 bills. Before in-app tipping I made better cash tips on Uber than combined tips on Lyft... Now the tips I make on Uber is just like Lyft. In-app tips are usually $1-2 on the rare times they show up.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I've noticed lately that my cash tips have gone to almost nothing. I think maybe I got a cash tip once in the last two weeks.
> 
> I get in-app tips... like 1 in every 10 trips... but I used to get cash tips daily, and it was often $5 bills. Before in-app tipping I made better cash tips on Uber than combined tips on Lyft... Now the tips I make on Uber is just like Lyft. In-app tips are usually $1-2 on the rare times they show up.


It is streaky. One week I get 50% of my pax tipping me cash and In App. Next week hardly anybody. But cash tips are def down but more In App tips at my end. I actually get more Uber tips than Lyft right now. Oh wait cos I get 10 Uber requests for every 1 Lyft request. My bad!


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

I got lucky last night. First three trips: $2,$3,$5. Then nothing the rest of the night.


----------



## jbk416 (May 27, 2017)

i get about 2 tips every 10 rides..... from 2 bucks to 5 bucks......ive gotten a 10 dollar tip once


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

What's a tip?


----------



## mystic love (Jul 22, 2017)

$0 cash


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

Hit or miss for .same, same as always.

Last week, 138 in cash on 350 fares. 22 in app

The 2 prior weeks, i think i got 23 in cash (one was a 20 on a 160 ride) and 6 in app. Sat nigjt I did 79 on app and 86 in cash tips. 

Tips have been like that for me, Feast or famine. I've had several weeks where I made more in cash tips than in fares.

Other weeks 0.


----------



## FoxFire (Oct 1, 2017)

Started 3 weeks ago, so I voted 'unsure'.


----------



## mystic love (Jul 22, 2017)

I got my first $10 cash tip last Sat


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> I've noticed lately that my cash tips have gone to almost nothing. I think maybe I got a cash tip once in the last two weeks.
> 
> I get in-app tips... like 1 in every 10 trips... but I used to get cash tips daily, and it was often $5 bills. Before in-app tipping I made better cash tips on Uber than combined tips on Lyft... Now the tips I make on Uber is just like Lyft. In-app tips are usually $1-2 on the rare times they show up.


I get tipped about 15% of the time on Lyft/Uber. I don't think the in-app tipping has made much difference in overall tipping in Uber. People that tip, will tip.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Rsabcd said:


> Hit or miss for .same, same as always.
> 
> Last week, 138 in cash on 350 fares. 22 in app
> 
> ...


What city are u in?


----------



## Oliver4everYNG (Oct 10, 2017)

I got 1 tip on every 15-20 rides.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> I've noticed lately that my cash tips have gone to almost nothing. I think maybe I got a cash tip once in the last two weeks.
> 
> I get in-app tips... like 1 in every 10 trips... but I used to get cash tips daily, and it was often $5 bills. Before in-app tipping I made better cash tips on Uber than combined tips on Lyft... Now the tips I make on Uber is just like Lyft. In-app tips are usually $1-2 on the rare times they show up.


I posted about this way before Uber started in app tipping. I never wanted them to add that feature as I was worried it would actually hurt my tips. Especially since I run lyft and I never made the tips I made with uber. Now my theory is proving correct.


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

freddieman said:


> What city are u in?


Port st Lucie florida, 50 miles n of west palm beach


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I've noticed lately that my cash tips have gone to almost nothing. I think maybe I got a cash tip once in the last two weeks.
> 
> I get in-app tips... like 1 in every 10 trips... but I used to get cash tips daily, and it was often $5 bills. Before in-app tipping I made better cash tips on Uber than combined tips on Lyft... Now the tips I make on Uber is just like Lyft. In-app tips are usually $1-2 on the rare times they show up.


Cash tips are WAY UP !

Driving PIZZA !


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

2 weeks ago I got 16/60 in app tips for $53. Last week I got 1 $2 tip in 27 trips. I stopped after 3 days and haven’t turned the app on since


----------

